# CT - Ventrac SSV - $17000



## mcclean l&n (Jan 27, 2012)

SSV Purchased new in Dec. '17

Plow has a poly cutting edge

Bristles on sweeper were replaced near the end of last season.

Strong, clean, like new, awesome little unit.

125 hours (2 seasons)





































Selling due to getting out of snow/ice services

$17000 and/or serious offers only

Call 860-559-5298
email [email protected]


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmmm


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Can buy new one for 1-1.5k more including tax


----------

